# Are reptile shows generally cheaper than reptile shops???



## ultimate DM (May 30, 2009)

i was wondering whether to buy my corn snake from a reptile show or reptile shop. so i need to know which ones cheaper to save me moeny and to see whether theres any point in me going to a reptile show wen theres cheaper one at my local reptile store. thnx


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Depends what you after and what the reptile shop is charging. Shows are generally cheaper as its straight from breeder so cuts out shop based mark up. 

Ive had friends pick up Macklott pythons and CRB's for under £20 at shows.


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

My local charges £49.99 for an Amel cornsnake for example

shows charge £15-£20

When you buy direct from a breeder at shows, they have no mark up like shops.

A show or breeder all the way :no1:


----------



## ultimate DM (May 30, 2009)

stephenie191 said:


> My local charges £49.99 for an Amel cornsnake for example
> 
> shows charge £15-£20
> 
> ...


 sweeet yay im goin to buy at the reptile show lol:2thumb:


----------



## dougal (Dec 2, 2009)

I also find the quality of the livestock to be much better at the breeder meetings :2thumb:


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

I've seen normal corns go for under £10 at shows. I'd go to the show anyway, you'll enjoy it!


----------



## rediggy (Jan 21, 2010)

any1 know to any shows happening soon thanks


----------



## Connie_F (Jun 25, 2007)

rediggy said:


> any1 know to any shows happening soon thanks


Yes, the ERAC Breeders Show on 22nd May - see this link http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/reptile-shows-breeder-meetings/645430-erac-shows-2011-a.html


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

ultimate DM said:


> i was wondering whether to buy my corn snake from a reptile show or reptile shop. so i need to know which ones cheaper to save me moeny and to see whether theres any point in me going to a reptile show wen theres cheaper one at my local reptile store. thnx


It may well be cheaper to get one from a show. But make sure you get the breeder's contact details in case something goes wrong!


----------



## Podarcis (Mar 1, 2010)

Shows are dramatically cheaper. You also get a cnahce to meet and speak to the breeder.


----------

